# Solved: New to Cell phones



## Boothbay (Sep 28, 2008)

Guess i am what they call a Johnny come lately sort. I finally bit the bullet and bought a Samsung T301G prepaid plan, to try it out. Getting "LIVE" support is next to nil...so I hope I can get some insight in cellphones here. If not, perhaps you can steer me in the right direction. As for the phone, i mainly keep it for emergency's, as a senior. ..hoping of course never to need it. No one has the phone number that i have with it..no one. Now, that being said, I keep hearing it ring from time to time and when i check to see the call wait number, they are of course not familiar. The one rare moment i was able to get a live support and mentioned this, the girl said perhaps giving me another number may help. it didn't..Out of curiosity i called one of those numbers and it was coming from Tracfone ( my company ) trying to get me to buy more minutes. ..so i am assuming that is why i keep getting calls. I also see when i do try to see the time on my phone, I see that i have to unlock it. It seems when not in use, it locks itself. If that is what is happening, then how can someone call me, including Tracfone? Also I found that if I should ever use it, I am being charged minutes not only for my call, which is understandable, but I am also paying the recipient's time. That is a bummer. Is this true for all cellphones? Finally, those more expensive phones that have many app's as they are called...do you use up minutes by utilizing them? Thank you.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

I had Tracfones years ago and never received *phone calls* about buying minutes. Are you sure you're not receiving text messages? If you're receiving phone calls from unknown numbers, that happens. Numbers are recycled. The number you have belonged to someone else before it was assigned to you.

No, you are not charged for the recipient's minutes. You misunderstood something. Tracfone used to use a bizarre "credit" system where some calls cost 2 credits a minute. That may be what's happening, but you are definitely not charged for your minute and the other person's minute. That's not how any cell phone works.

Generally, data usage goes against a data plan, not talk minutes. But you have a Tracfone which uses the weird "credit" system that no other company uses. If you try to use the web browser, you'll find it impossibly difficult and useless, and the usage will go against your bucket of "credits" against which voice, text, and data usage is charged.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Hi *Boothbay*

I have had a Tracfone for at least eight years. I will get text messages from Tracfone about their current best deal for minutes.

There is a pdf file, of the User's Guide, for your phone model here:
http://downloadcenter.samsung.com/content/UM/200902/20090203055202234/tracfone_t301g_ug_eng.pdf

Tracfone service # 1-800-867-7183

When you say Live support is next to nil, can you clarify?
When I last checked, they did not have 24/7 live support. But I can usually get assistance during normal hours of operation.


----------



## Boothbay (Sep 28, 2008)

I found out that by checking out the browser, it cost me minutes ...so i do not use the browser. Like i said, one time only was i able to get a live person on the phone for support...it was on a Sunday. BTW, it was on my landline phone..LOL I am not that gullible. I have the manual of the Samsung which came with the phone. I would appreciate someone telling me about the lock and unlock info i mentioned in my post. It apparently locks itself automatically when i just turn it on to check the time. Gotta get some use out of it. LOL


----------



## Boothbay (Sep 28, 2008)

Thank you for the pdf...more info that i ever got in the manual that came with the phone. I changed the number and still get phone calls...its a nice little phone though and the battery dies so quickly, even if i do not use it. I guess all those calls that i have been getting from ominous people ( Tracfone ? ) makes my battery weaker even if i do not respond which i don't ever.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

I normally only use my phone for text messaging and that will drain the battery fairly quickly. It's plugged in every night.

I don't see anything in the pdf file about locking. Just pressing the Power End button to turn the phone on and off and ending a call. Sorry, my phone isn't the same model as yours.

The caller ID should show you what the number is. Google a few phone numbers to see if they are located in Florida. Or call Tracfone and ask them if they are calling you.
You most likely have inherited callers that want the previous owner of that number.

Your remark about using the landline to call Tracfone was funny  I _almost_ included that in my last reply.


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

I had a Tracfone for almost a decade, but switched to MetroPCS a little under a year ago. Best decision I ever made.

I have a smart phone with an unlimited data plan for $50 a month. There are cheaper options if you don't want a smart phone.

But as for Tracfones, they are reliable. Just make sure to purchase enough credits.


----------

